# Falafel recipe



## powerplantop (Jul 22, 2020)

Ingredients
1 Cup Dried Chickpeas Soaked overnight
1 Cup Parsley Flat leaf / roughly chopped
1 Tablespoon Garlic Minced
1/4 Cup Onion Diced
1 teaspoon Salt
1 green onion minced
2 Cups Neutral flavored oil for frying

Instructions
Cover the chickpeas and soak for at least 8 hours.

Parsley, soaked chickpeas, garlic, onion, salt and green onion.
To a food processor add all of the ingredients (except the oil) and process until everything is in small pieces.

Form the falafel and ease into oil heated to 350F

When they start to brown flip them over and cook another 30 seconds.

Remove from the oil and place onto a wire rack

https://jamesstrange.com/delicious-falafel-recipe/


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks.  I have been looking for a recipe for falafel.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 23, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks.  I have been looking for a recipe for falafel.



Your very welcome.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jul 24, 2020)

I have been making falafel in a food processor for many years, and it has always turned out well. But recently I used a food grinder instead… and the results were significantly better.

Why? Because the food processor does not extract much juice from the herbs and aromatics, whereas the food grinder does. These additional juices result in a lot more flavor (and color) in the mix. If you don't have a food grinder, consider processing the herbs and aromatics in a mortar & pestle, and mixing the output with the ground up chickpeas. If you don't have a mortar/pestle either, you can add just the aromatics and herbs to the food processor and process it a bit finer, and then mash the output with some kosher salt using the back of a knife against your cutting board.

Also… if you like cilantro, I recommend half cilantro/half parsley. I'd also recommend a tsp of fresh ground black pepper, 1 tsp ground cumin, 2 tsp of fresh lime/lemon juice, 1/4 tsp baking soda, and a heaping Tbsp of flour (all purpose or chickpea flour), and cover and refrigerate for an hour before frying to give the flavors time to meld.

While the OP's recipe is definitely solid, I think you will find the above changes will take it to the next level.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 24, 2020)

We gave up making falafels many years ago because they always crumbled.  However,  we've been talking about making them again.  Maybe our cooking luck has improved over the years.  

Like the recipe, and may pick in choose some of Scot's suggestions too.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 26, 2020)

Whiskadoodle said:


> We gave up making falafels many years ago because they always crumbled.  However,  we've been talking about making them again.  Maybe our cooking luck has improved over the years.
> 
> Like the recipe, and may pick in choose some of Scot's suggestions too.



Recently watched a Kenji video in which he says you can't make falafels from cooked or canned chick peas without them falling unless you use some kind of binder. As in powerplantop's recipe, the trick, Kenji says, is using dried beans; soaked but not cooked.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9RczIcY_1c&t=1s


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 26, 2020)

The only way I was able to make falafel with canned chickpeas was to add lots of binder or to bake them. But neither one of those gave the results I was looking for. 

I used to grind my chickpeas (more traditional) but a food processor is a lot easier.  

I like to mix in some cilantro but my wife hates the stuff.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2020)

powerplantop said:


> The only way I was able to make falafel with canned chickpeas was to add lots of binder or to bake them. But neither one of those gave the results I was looking for.
> 
> I used to grind my chickpeas (more traditional) but a food processor is a lot easier.
> 
> I like to mix in some cilantro but my wife hates the stuff.



what kind of binder do you use?

Thank you.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 1, 2020)

CharlieD said:


> what kind of binder do you use?
> 
> Thank you.



Chickpea flour and egg.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 1, 2020)

I've used both chickpea flour (made in the vitamix) and all purpose flour and don't taste a difference in my recipe, so I no longer go to the trouble of making the chickpea flour.

I've never found it necessary to use eggs.


----------

